# Deer Apps



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Are deer applications out yet? Any word on due date for them? We get home from Iraq in mid to early June so I am just wondering if its past the deadline?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> North Dakota's 2008 deer gun season is set to open Nov. 7 at noon and continue through Nov. 23. Online applications for the regular deer gun, youth and muzzleloader seasons are available through the Game and Fish Department's Internet website, gf.nd.gov. Paper applications will be available at vendors throughout the state by mid-May. The deadline for applying is June 4.


Found it out myself with little time invested :lol:


----------

